# Help with possible genetics



## TediousData1217 (May 9, 2021)

I got her like this 6 weeks ago and is thriving with the alpha oarnge glo betta (they are co-conspirator against the guppy fry, but it's survival of the fittest and some fry have survive and are big enough to not get eaten now) two baby girls that are just a tad smaller than my smallest male guppy. She is white almost translucent, with clear fins with balck spots and her color hasn't changed after treatment in quarantine. One eye is balck and they other is normal.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

So what is the question/concern? She looks like a black tipped cellophane. She may or may not change colors in the future, you won’t know until/if it happens. I have a similar fish


----------



## TediousData1217 (May 9, 2021)

Thanks you. Do you know if the translucent be pass on through the next generation.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

TediousData1217 said:


> Thanks you. Do you know if the translucent be pass on through the next generation.


It depends on who you breed her to.

Are you saying you have two females in a tank together? How big is the tank? It is advised that if you are keeping females together there be at least four of them in no less than a 20 gallon densely planted tank to mitigate aggression. All may be well for now if these two are young, but when they become hormonal, you're likely to have serious trouble,


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

TediousData1217 said:


> Thanks you. Do you know if the translucent be pass on through the next generation.


I am not sure of the genetic outcome, I have not bred her nor do I plan to. Sorry. Maybe Indjo could answer that question.


----------



## TediousData1217 (May 9, 2021)

Gonna upgrade to a 20 long soon just money is tight right now


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

TediousData1217 said:


> Gonna upgrade to a 20 long soon just money is tight right now


That would be smart. They are so pretty!


----------



## TediousData1217 (May 9, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> That would be smart. They are so pretty!


Thank you and it the same one just from diffeent sides


----------

